# Brushes im Picture Publisher



## lalalalala (27. September 2004)

Hi,
Ich hab gerade ein paar tolle Brushes für Photoshop gefunden, und jetzt wollt ich mal wissen, ob jemand von euch ne Idee hat wie man das in den Picture Publisher einbindet (falls das überhaupt geht)


----------



## lalalalala (28. September 2004)

Okay, Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass das nicht direkt geht.  

Da ich leider kein Photoshop hab, wollt ich fragen ob jemand vielleicht bereit wär mir einen von diesen Brushes in pds umzuwandeln.  :-( 


Das hab ich dazu gefunden: 

"Aber du könntest den Brush auf eine neue transparente Ebene in Photoshop einmal anbringen, das ganze als PSD-Datei speichern und in PI öffnen (aber mit der Option "Ebenen einzeln öffnen")
Dann hast du den Brush als Auswahl zur Verfügung und kannst ihn in ein Objekt umwandeln oder als Auswahl kopieren und öfter einfügen oder was auch immer raus machen..."



Wär echt nett, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte *ganz lieb schau*



Nur das :           http://nadine.fan-arts.net/imagination_set1.zip


----------

